# Armado de bafles



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola: Arme unos bafles chicos en el colegio y tuve este problema que me desanimo mucho 

puse la tela de una manera muy fea y se notaba donde estaba cortada y eso quedo mal.

= me parece que la unica manera que no se note los lugares donde uno corto la tela es con esos bafles que tienen la tapa donde van los parlantes metida para adentro . y no encunetro ningun manual o tutorial con fotos de como se arma y se hacen ese tipo de cajas... 

Por favor ayuda para combatir mi depresion carpinteril  

Saludos gabf


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

HOla Gabf, eso de la tapa metida no tiene mucha ciencia, te lo digpo por que yo armo bafles, lo unico que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente, arma todas las paredes del cajon excepto la de las bocinas(frente) y la de atras. Ahora toma las medidas del hueco que te quedo y corta las tapas de ese tamaño,que entren a presion. utiliza pedazos de madera para hacer una especia de marco que a la vez va a servir de tope como TOPE. la tapa debe estar metida unos 15mm. cuando ya tengas la tapa cortada entonces forra la tapa con la tela, nadamas la parte de enfrente y corta los sobrantes con alguna navaja filosa, haz lo mismo con la de atras. ya que este seco el pegamento de la tela entonces coloca pegamento blanco en el marco, pon la tapa en su lugar hata que este en contacto con el marco y espera a que seque, puedes poner algunos tornillos para asegurarla o atornillarla desde los lados para que queden ocultos. Ya que las 2 tapas estan en su lugar solo queda forrar el cajon de lado a lado dejando sobrantes hacia los lados(hacia el frente y hacia a tras), lo suficiente para que al doblarlo tapen el espacio que quedo al meter las tapas. en las esquinas solo se hacen cortes diagonales y van a ser los unicos que se ven, para arreglar eso puedes ponerle esquinas de proteccion a tus bafles y listo. En unos momentos posteo imagenes para que te des una mejor idea. 
Espero que te sirva. Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bueno aqui esta un intento de explicacion, no es comparable con fotos ni manuales, pero creo que sirve jejeje, Suerte con el dibujillo
Saludos.

* La flecha azul que es redondeada se supone que es como debe ir doblada la tela.


----------



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

Entendi todo menos lo de la tela lo de los cortes 

Que instumentos usas para que la caja sin tapas te quede cuadrada? o sea a mi me quedo cuadrada por la unica razon de que use la tapa como guia... pero no se como hubiera hecho si no para que no me quede cualqueir cosa:S

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pues es algo un poco complicado, tomas la base y la unes con alguno de los lados, como sea que deba ir, hasta que este masomenos firme por el secado del pegamento, depsues poner el otro lado y la parte de arriba...si las piezas estan bien cortadas y las fijaste bien con tornillos, deberia quedar cuadrada,sino pues puedes usar las tapas como guia, ya cuando este seca la estructura entonces sacas la tapa para forrarla, solo del frente, los sobrantes los cortas,creo que eso si es claro, lo de los cortes en que parte?? los diagonales??, solo pon el forro principal con sus sobrantes hacia los lados, recuerda que debe ser suficiente para que cuando lo dobles alcanze a forrar todo hasta donde esta la tapa, para el corte diagonal, antes de hacer el doblez y poner el pegamento, tomas la parte de la tela que va a quedar en la esquina y la sobrepones solamente y con la navaja haces el corte a 45 grados osea desde la esquina superior ya sea izq o derecha 45 grados hacia adentro quedairan asi masomenos.         \            /
                                                                               /            \
ya con esos cortes va a ser facil acomodar la tela. Creo que no puedo describirlo mas... Suerte


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lo de la tela, por si no quedo claro va masomenos asi, Un cajon tiene 6 piezas,lado A, lado B, arriba, Base, el frente y la parte de atras que serian las 2 tapas. esas se forran por separado. Todo lo demas se forra completo, empieza desde la base para que el corte quede en la arista que unoe la base con cualquera de los lados para que sea dificil verlo. supongamos que empezaste de la base hacia el lado izquierdo, osea el lado A. das la vuelta competa al forro, pasando por la parte de arriba, el lado B y finalmente forrando la base. hasta que se una con la parte donde empezaste a forrar iosea donde se unia lado A con la base. Recuerda que tienes que dejar sobrantes hacia afuera, hacia las tapas, porque como estas van metidas entnces ahi va a tener que ir doblada la tela. Ese sobrante se puede calcular, es igual a los 15 mm de espacio entre los limites del cajon y la tapa mas el ancho de la madera. Osea si tu madera fuera de 15 mm entonces serian 15 mm + 15mm = 3 cm. Esto es que el sobrante debe ser de 3 cm para que al doblarlo cubra el ancho de la madera y aparte el espacio que teniamos. puedes dejarlo como de 3.5 cm o un poco menos, para que no le falte por aquello de la longitud que se pierda al doblar la tela, lo que sobre se lo vuelas con una navaja de buen filo, un 'cutter'. Creo que eso lo aclara un poco mas, eso espero. 
Saludos. 

Si tienes mas dudas veremos como le hago, ya tendre que conseguir una camara y armar un cajon nuevo jajaj.


----------



## rampa (Jun 4, 2007)

Tema interesantisimo el de armado de blafles, lastimo jamas tuve la oportunidad de armar alguno dado que no tengo las herramientas y comprarlas no seria rentable.

Aca les dejo un link muy interesante con respecto al calculo y armado de bafles (para auto)... pero que de todas formas no deja de ser interesante.

http://www.atodovolumen.net/portal/

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

Jjajaja muchisimas gracias en serio ... Estaria muy bueno qeu armes un BUEN tutorial por que los de internet o le faltan fotos o le falta explicacion  

onda un tutorial que diga TODO ... jaja y seria alto credito noc ... 

MUchisimas gracias y si tengo alguna duda mas te preugnto


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Buena pagina rampa, el problema de armar cajones calculados es que hay que saber muchas caracteristicas de las bocinas y tener cierta experiencia en el medio. Igual aunque la caja no este 100% calculada suenan muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 4, 2007)

pablo vos armas los bafles por diversion? o vendes :S? 

Tenes algun diagrama de una caja con la tapa metida ? 

igual mi idea es hacer unos bafles de mas o menos 1 m de altura  asi una cosa ben grande  

bueno saludos no molesto mas


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola Gabf, armo los bafles por las 2 cosas, empeze igual en el colegio, cuando iba en la secundaria.
No tengo los planos de ningun cajon...tengo fotos de uno para auto pero estan en mi celular... y todos mis planos los hago en papel y llega un momento en que los pierdo... jeje


----------



## rampa (Jun 4, 2007)

Mira vos yo pensaba que todos los bafles eran disañados a base de calculo.

Aprendi toda la teoria del armado a base de calculos, pero abandone la idea cuando vi que vendian unos muy lindos (para auto) bien economicos $40.

De todas formas quien dice que algun dia arme alguno.


----------



## POLI (Jun 5, 2007)

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Mira vos yo pensaba que todos los bafles eran disañados a base de calculo.
> 
> Aprendi toda la teoria del armado a base de calculos, pero abandone la idea cuando vi que vendian unos muy lindos (para auto) bien economicos $40.
> 
> De todas formas quien dice que algun dia arme alguno.



La idea es que mas alla de ser lindos es que saquen el maximo rendimiento posible del parlante , no?
  En realidad nunca con una caja comprada van a lograr esto porque venden lo lindo ,y si que lo venden a monton de B... Claro que el que te la esta vendiendo te dira que es la mejor caja tapizada en no se que m y con esquineros para no se que otra m y una cabtidad de tubos de sintonia mintras mas mejor ( para vender ) y en realidad la caja es una m. desde el punto de vista sonoro .Diseñen su propia caja y luego sintonicenla eso sera lo mejor que podran hacer con un parlante porque sacaran el maximo rendimiento .


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 5, 2007)

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Mira vos yo pensaba que todos los bafles eran disañados a base de calculo.
> 
> Aprendi toda la teoria del armado a base de calculos, pero abandone la idea cuando vi que vendian unos muy lindos (para auto) bien economicos $40.
> 
> De todas formas quien dice que algun dia arme alguno.



Pues los cajones profesionales son armados a base de calculo, sean para auto o lo que sea y aparte del buen sonido tambien la gente se fija en la estetica del cajon. con respecto a lo que dice POLI no creo que todas las cajas comerciales sean una m...? y la bocina que sea no deja de sonar bien aun con un cajon aproximado y no 100% calculado... Bueno, Gabf pudiste forrar tus bafles??
Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 6, 2007)

no no todavia no empeze ni a armarlos ni la madera tengo


----------



## POLI (Jun 8, 2007)

[
Pues los cajones profesionales son armados a base de calculo, sean para auto o lo que sea y aparte del buen sonido tambien la gente se fija en la estetica del cajon. con respecto a lo que dice POLI no creo que todas las cajas comerciales sean una m...? y la bocina que sea no deja de sonar bien aun con un cajon aproximado y no 100% calculado... Bueno, Gabf pudiste forrar tus bafles??
Saludos[/quote]

Aun que para algunos suene bien , no tendra la linealidad maxima posible para ese tipo de parlante , no bajara en frecuencias lo que podria bajar y las onas sonoras posteriores se anulan con las frontales para deterimado grado de frecuencias bajas , la unica manera de impedir esto es sintonizando la caja , cada parlante tiene una FR diferente y segun ella es como trabajara en un recinto es imposible que comprando una caja que no es de marca y que la armo JOSE PARLANTE , quede perfectamente sintonizada salvo que lo hicieran previamente alguien que sepa , pero como para algunos aun sin sintonizar "SUENA BIEN" entonces las venden como viene , para que tomarse es trabajo de sintonizar caja por caja? . Si alguno anatico de audio car tiene dudas , Participen con sus cajas  que " suenan Bien " (para ellos) de una competencia IASCA (calidad de sonido ) y despues me cuentan como los sacaron , JE!

PD: Los " cajones de auto no pseen ni el 30% del volumen que deberian tener para sonar     correctamente  ,. salvo ciertos autos en los que , dividen al auto en 2 ( apartir del parante medio de puerta ) y hacen un recinto infinito , ahi si , pero hay que estar dispuesto no??


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 8, 2007)

por lo mismo no compito en IASCA, y cuando tenga lo necesario para calcular cajas, lo hare, te lo aseguro.


----------



## ing-cel (Jun 9, 2007)

Yo estoy haciendo la potencia de 100w RMS de luciperrro y le pondré este Crossover
- 3 vias
- 240 Watt's
- 8 Ohm's
- Sensibilidad de 12 dB por octava
Graves de 20 a 850 Hz
Medios de 851 a 5000 Hz
Agudos de 5001 a 20000 Hz

Mis dudas son:
En cada salida del Crossover tendré que ponerle un consumo de 100w? 
O en conjunto me tienen que dar los 100w?
Igual con la carga 8 ohm's totales o por canal?

Doy por hecho que el consumo al igual que la carga son 100w totales y 8ohm por canal pero como no lo quiero quemar todo mejor les pregunto a uds que si saben

La idea es que son 2 bafles cada uno con un amplificador de 100w RMS y su Crossover.
irán conectados a un pre-amplificador y este a su vez a una pc, discman, equipo de sonido

Aun no compro nada de elementos de salida ni Crossover ni bocinas asi que acepto sugerencias


----------

